# Authorities shocked by assessment of Australian students



## allisonsmith (Jan 24, 2012)

Its really shocking to read the facts about Australian education.I think that the government is maintaining 
good standards of education at the higher level.The need of the hour is to focus on the primary level education 
as well which serves as the basics.


----------

